# Asimov and my new book reader



## AE35Unit (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a Kobo Touch for Christmas and I just finished this story by the good Doctor.
I love the illustrations!
(The story has a great twist and originally appeared in The Martian Way)


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 30, 2013)

This device is fabulous!  Combines wi-fi with built in browser-just download books straight to it in seconds!


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 31, 2013)

That looks very much like the work of Hannes Bok; am I correct?


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 31, 2013)

j. d. worthington said:


> That looks very much like the work of Hannes Bok; am I correct?



Err no idea. Never heard that name before.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 1, 2014)

AE35Unit said:


> Err no idea. Never heard that name before.





He was a well-known sff illustrator from the late 1930s through the 1960s (if memory serves); I used to own a copy of the issue of F&SF which contained Zelazny's "A Rose for Ecclesiastes", and it had a lovely wraparound illustration by Bok.


Anyhoo, here's a link where you can take a look at some of his artwork, and see what you think:


Hannes Bok


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 1, 2014)

j. d. worthington said:


> He was a well-known sff illustrator from the late 1930s through the 1960s (if memory serves); I used to own a copy of the issue of F&SF which contained Zelazny's "A Rose for Ecclesiastes", and it had a lovely wraparound illustration by Bok.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, here's a link where you can take a look at some of his artwork, and see what you think:
> ...



Nice artwork!


----------

